# DIY FX5 Spray Bar



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

So I finally decided to make a spray bar becuase the regular outlet wasn't cutting it anymore. Started on Friday and finish install today. A few pics for your entertainment. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

I' having issues posting the pics and editing my original post. Any help?


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

Bigger pics for you. Not sure how to get rid of smaller ones.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Interesting idea for the spraybar. Never thought of two pipes.


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

Never seen anyone do that. Gives the surface some nice agitation. I had a HOB to move the surface water but decided to clean up the tank and lower the noise level a bit.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good, nice job. Got rid of those small pictures for you. :thumbup


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good. Made a lot of spray bars for the FX5 and they make a HUGE difference in water movement. Night and day.


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

Agreed. The filter was making a weird noise with the smaller holes so every fourth hole I made the hole a little bigger and also two bigger holes on the bottom of the short bar to push water towards the outlet. Fish seem to enjoy it so do I.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

rodriguez_4 said:


> Agreed. The filter was making a weird noise with the smaller holes so every fourth hole I made the hole a little bigger and also two bigger holes on the bottom of the short bar to push water towards the outlet. Fish seem to enjoy it so do I.


Yeah....I was going to ask how many holes and what size but I didn't. I have 38 holes on one spray bar and 1/8" size holes and the flow was very strong so I made them 13/64". On the others I have made I usually have to determine what length I want before I can figure out what size holes and how many.


----------

